# Unknown film



## nealjpage (Nov 18, 2005)

So I bought a Watson film loader off eBay, complete with film.  Problem:  previous owner bought it from original owner with film loaded, which was about six years ago, according to the seller.  At any rate, he doesn't know what kind of film this is and neither do I.  So I rolled a roll of 12 and I'm going to run out a shoot it.  What should I guess for time to develop it until I can find out what kind it is?:er:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 18, 2005)

Clip about 8" out of the loader and just process. The edge markings should give you all the info you need to identify the film.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 28, 2005)

Processed some shots that I snapped with this unknown film.  Developed in D76 for 9:30 at 70 degrees.  Frames are very faint and, get this:  there's no edge markings.  Not a one.  Any ideas?


----------



## santino (Nov 28, 2005)

is the film rather thin? thin films are usually low speed films. you will have to try to expose it in different ways and then develop.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 28, 2005)

By thin do you mean the physical thickness of the film itself or the emulsion (SP??)?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 28, 2005)

Thin = not much density to the developed image.

No edge markings usually means it's junk film, then. Afraid there is no way, short of doing a bunch of sensitometric tests, to find out speed and such.
My personal advice would be to bin it and not waste the chemicals.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 29, 2005)

That's what I figured.  I just didn't want to wait for new film to arrive.


----------

